# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  honeymoon spots in June/July/August

## TravelD

getting married in June and looking for some advice on honeymoon spots in the summer.  just thinking whether it'll be good to go for Caribbean destinations or Hawaii or Maui as the summer season might be hotter than usual.  i don't mind.. but the wife seems to care a bit.  i just need to know if the summer weather are good down south and hawaii/maui.  as long as there's no torrential rain and hurricanes.. i'm good to go.  any advice on other possible destinations would be helpful as well. :Big Grin:

----------


## GFI

IMO, Maui is one of the best islands of Hawaii where some of the outstanding beaches are located. You can enjoy water sports as well like surfing, wind surfing and diving which is the perfect place for these types of activities.

----------


## potermark

June honeymoon ideas in Europe

Mallorca is at it most fragrant this time of year. The orange blossom is still out and everythings fresh and calm yet theres a great buzz in the restaurants as the new season gets underway. Hire a cottage or villa with Vintage Travel for the ultimate in privacy and Catherine Zeta Jones-style luxury (she has a villa on the island!) and make sure you dont miss out on the trendy bars and restaurants in Palma.

The Aegean and Lycian coasts of Turkey are warming up nicely but are still green and quiet. Honeymooners will be able to find a great deal with Exclusive Escapes such as a twin-centre honeymoon at the impossibly romantic Hotel Villa Mahal in Kalkan and the uniquely rural Bordubet near Datca.Long haul honeymoons in June

If youre thinking of a safari and beach honeymoon, Kenya has low season rates in June and the landscape is lush following the rains. I recommend this 11-day Kenya Safari and Beach Romance which combines game parks and coast.

June is a lovely time to take a two-centre honeymoon combg adventure and beach. A South Africa safari followed by the beaches of Mauritius is a winning combination at this time of year when its warm, dry and sunny. Or you could stay in a couple of the most fabulous camps in Botswana where June brings dry weather and cool nights. The best places to stay include Sanctuary Stanleys Camp in the Okavango Delta and Sanctuary Chobe Chilwero in Chobe National Park

----------


## mikehussy

I would recommend an island circuit in french Polynesia that would include at least, Tahiti, Moorea and  Bora Bora!






London to Johannesburg  | Flights to Marrakech from London

----------


## yangontours94

Apreciate Maui, too. What a great place for couples!!

----------


## davidsmith36

paris is best spot for couple

----------

